# who didn't talk?



## host of eldar (Apr 9, 2012)

which ones of the thirteen dwarves have no words in the book. I mean they certainly talked between themselves:*D but I believe some of them never had a speech on the book. which ones I wonder.. any ideas?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm guessing some dwarf like Bifur or Bofur, but I would have to reread The Hobbit toknow for sure. Guess I'll have to put that on my to do list.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 6, 2012)

I just finished reading The Hobbit again. I didn't notice any direct quotations from Oin, Gloin, or Ori. The only dwarf that has much diaglogue is Thorin.


----------



## Dís (Jan 6, 2013)

It's hard to say because in the book they are so often referred to as "the dwarves". But I distinctly remember Bifur talking. Balin has a lot of lines, gaining much more of a personality than the others, which fits with him being a special friend of Bilbo's even in the Lord of the Rings. Also, Bombur is a rather prominent figure in the book and for more than his girth. He, Balin and Fili and Kili are the only ones Bilbo names on the verge of battle that he will miss them. Fili and Kili are mostly just that FiliandKili and although they gain some individuality even to the amount of disagreeing with Thorin over his treatment of Bilbo, they are never mentioned separately. Thorin, of course, has the most to say.
All in all, it's not easy to get a personal picture of the dwarves in the book. I remember, though, that as kid we managed to do that. My brother preferred Thorin at that time, being the leader, and I was more drawn towards Fili and Kili. We gave Balin to our younger sister ;*).


----------



## MasterBaggins (Jul 19, 2015)

You know what I found utterly interesting? Bombur in the book spoke actually quite more often than others. I, personally, found him to be a rather sassy and more or less, a whiny character. Yet, with movie Bombur, no words from our beloved Ginger Ninja. No words, at ALL. Perhaps in the films Peter and the gang made him mute?? Just a thought. Personally, I was looking forward to hearing Bombur speak, since he was and still is one of my favorite dwarves. (I adored him, Thorin, and Dori as a 9 year old) 
Many of you may have already picked up on this, but I just fond this to be interesting. 
~ Bilbo Baggins
P.S. I don't know if I was the only one who really liked the Bombur Barrel Tank scene in DOS. But thank you Sir Peter Jackson for that.


----------



## Alcuin (Jul 20, 2015)

host of eldar said:


> which ones of the thirteen dwarves have no words in the book. I mean they certainly talked between themselves:*D but I believe some of them never had a speech on the book. which ones I wonder.. any ideas?


Óin. Óin means “Shy”, and in the book, Tolkien never quotes Óin saying anything.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 20, 2015)

Does it mean "shy" in the dwarvish language or another one?


----------



## Alcuin (Jul 21, 2015)

Old Norse, I believe. _The Hobbit_ Dwarf names from either the Elder or Younger Edda.


----------



## Skyla_Mae_03 (Dec 29, 2016)

Dís said:


> It's hard to say because in the book they are so often referred to as "the dwarves". But I distinctly remember Bifur talking. Balin has a lot of lines, gaining much more of a personality than the others, which fits with him being a special friend of Bilbo's even in the Lord of the Rings. Also, Bombur is a rather prominent figure in the book and for more than his girth. He, Balin and Fili and Kili are the only ones Bilbo names on the verge of battle that he will miss them. Fili and Kili are mostly just that FiliandKili and although they gain some individuality even to the amount of disagreeing with Thorin over his treatment of Bilbo, they are never mentioned separately. Thorin, of course, has the most to say.
> All in all, it's not easy to get a personal picture of the dwarves in the book. I remember, though, that as kid we managed to do that. My brother preferred Thorin at that time, being the leader, and I was more drawn towards Fili and Kili. We gave Balin to our younger sister ;*).


I bet Fili and Kili are never mentioned apart because they are so close in relationship.


----------



## Skyla_Mae_03 (Dec 29, 2016)

Alcuin said:


> Óin. Óin means “Shy”, and in the book, Tolkien never quotes Óin saying anything.


That explains a lot.


----------

